# Central PA getting hammered?



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Weather channel just said it's snowing to beat the band?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

yup...got about 6 on the ground already here in State College


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

dirt digger;514963 said:


> yup...got about 6 on the ground already here in State College


Do me a favor. Face the east and BLOW! payup


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Speaking of blowing, I gotta blow outta here and start some salting. About 1/4" on the ground and I know some of my customers! :crying:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Got 6" on the ground now...changing over to sleet. 

Winter is finally here .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's been in the Buffalo area since 5pm snow and the same thing later sleet.


----------

